# Feces smell during and after use



## Night42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

For some reason, not every time i consume MDMA, it is like my body wont stop feces smell from "leaking"(I have never pooped in my pants, just to be clear lol). Like it is really embarrassing and i don't know if it is going to happen whenever i take it. I cannot smell it however yet everyone i am with can. It isn't in my head, this has happened for like 60% of the times i have consumed MDMA on maybe 8-15 times rolling (lost count). I have never taken it in crystal/powder form and has always been in tablet form. Once i started smelling off just 1 half of a mediocre strength tablet yet i was able to have 3 strong ones in one night before i started smelling.

I have been trying to find an answer for this for so long and i cant. Only things i have found close to this elsewhere is that serotonin is released in the gut/intestine line and maybe this is doing something to my body to make me smell while i roll. for example i also read something about drugs can make the intestine path to contract slightly due to serotonin release..

Does anyone know why this is? I'm not to sure if I completely have IBS but maybe this is a symptom of IBS? How can i prevent this? Is it something/things in my diet which could have a reaction in my stomach/bowels to cause the smell to be released?

Sorry for the long post  its just upsetting that i'm scared to enjoy something with my friends on nights out, while i feel i have to just drink. I know the risks involved etc and im not a heavy consumers, only on occasions.

Thanks for reading 

Apologies if this is in maybe a slightly wrong section of the forums.


----------

